

Lithp - A interpreter for John McCarthy's original Lisp. - neotyk
http://fogus.me/fun/lithp/

======
ctkrohn
I wrote a similar piece of code way back in high school, based on Paul
Graham's "The Roots of Lisp" essay. I didn't know any better, so I used C/C++.
Don't think I've ever learned more in a single programming project.

~~~
swah
Would you choose a different language now that you know better?

~~~
ctkrohn
If someone told me to hack together a mini-Lisp? Sure, I'd use something
different. But at the time I'm happy I used what I did. I learned just as much
about C as I did about Lisp.

------
jashkenas
Nice use of Pycco! <http://github.com/fitzgen/pycco>

------
trebor
Promoted for putting the lisp back in Lisp. =D

------
swah
In Python.

